
Ask HN: Resume opinion needed - boniface316
I would really appreciate if I can get some of your opinion on this. Thanks in advance!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B08jIt6qOcQhalc0bXZfUGhJcGM&#x2F;view?usp=sharing
======
marmish
A lot of of HR people might be acclimated to filling roles by looking at the
key points titled in those gray boxes first then if needed, moving down the
roles list seeing where you built your experience in those fields e.g.
operations, logistics, etc. They may be more accustomed to asking those
details about responsibilities held in an interview God knows. Icons maybe
half size or less too God willing

------
marmish
Hi there,

It's creative and looks cool You might need a better association between your
roles and responsibilities God knows

~~~
boniface316
The challenging part of about military career is that your responsibilities
changes very frequently. My current role Director of equipment maintenance and
logistics, I can get tasked to be the operations officer for a mission the
next day or be a course administrator for 2 months.

Thanks for the feedback :)

